# Echo PB250 leaf blower



## RandyinTN (Oct 14, 2017)

Bought one of these recently and it runs ok. But it just sounds like it isnt running at top rpm's. Do folks do any type of muffler mods to open these up?


----------



## RandyinTN (Oct 14, 2017)

Removed one of the restricting plates under the muffler and found the hidden screw and adjusted it. Runs much better


----------

